# Does anyone live in the Jaen/Granada area?



## teresahill (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi

I've been considering a move to Spain for some years now. 

The mortgage is paid, my partner hasn't worked here for nearly a year and I think it's time to sell up.

We were originally looking at the Costa del Sol but it's just too expensive. As long as we're near an airport ... partner's just brushed up on bodyguard skills and is now licensed so could work anywhere in the world ... 

I was just wondering whether the weather in Alcala La Real and Alcaudete is bearable since it's so far inland.

Obviously, we would be renting first and travelling here, there and everywhere to find our ideal spot, but I just thought ... at those prices ... it seems a really good place to start the search.

Thanks for any advise

Teresa


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

teresahill said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been considering a move to Spain for some years now.
> 
> ...


Yes, why dont you come out for an extended holiday and have a good look around? If you dont need an income you'll be fine, but if you do, sadly work is not easy to find anywhere in Spain, mass unemployment thats higher than anywhere else in Europe apparently, and if your partner doesnt speak spanish then its gonna be even harder. But if you have enough savings or another source of income it could be just for you

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"and is now licensed so could work anywhere in the world ... "

- not Spain. To be licensed here he would havd to join the Spanish trade union and they will not recognise non-Spanish qualifications. That may be illegal - that's the way it is. 

He could of course work for himself as an unlicensed bodyguard but if there is an "incident" there will be issues. He will certainly NOT be allowed to be armed and if he chooses to carry arms then there could be real hassle if he is caught. 

Yes, you've guessed, this has come up several times before


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Jojo is correct - come out and see what you have to offer Spain and what Spain can offer you but do not burn your bridges.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

whats the weather like in that area?? Well I know that Granada is classified as a dessert. I suspect like most places in the south, its very hot in the summer and very cold in the winter????

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I know Jaen reasonably well.....and Granada very well!

I have a very professional website client of mine in property business based in the Alcaudete/Alcala La Real areas......Diane Heston and her husband Andy

You can reach her via info at andalucianpropertysales dot com

Tell her a Welsh lunatic with a donkey sent you!


----------



## teresahill (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. 
I just thought it might be unbearably hot or humid in the summer. I love the heat but ... 

Partner doesn't intend to bodyguard in Spain unless for a UK company.

I think I've looked at that website ... I'll have another look - thanks again


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

teresahill said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> I just thought it might be unbearably hot or humid in the summer. I love the heat but ...
> 
> Partner doesn't intend to bodyguard in Spain unless for a UK company.
> ...


Just a word of warning Teresa.....there's people out there _pretending_ to do what they do.....and there's a lot of them like that.

So unless you get personal recommendations.....don't trust anybody.

Take it from me, Diane Heston is as genuine as they come....and her and Andy are from your part of the world too.

Sometime in the future we may move over that way (it's a very nice area).....and if we do, I won't do anything unless Diane gives the thumbs up.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Well I know that Granada is classified as a dessert.


WTF? I'm living in a gateaux or a cheesecake? Say it ain't so!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

XTreme said:


> WTF? I'm living in a gateaux or a cheesecake? Say it ain't so!


Going by some of your posts about the place before, it sounds like "Baked Alaska" to me.

Caz.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> WTF? I'm living in a gateaux or a cheesecake? Say it ain't so!


oh, I always get it round the wrong way!! You know what I mean!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> oh, I always get it round the wrong way!! You know what I mean!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


...not really, I am afraid. With temperatures at minus 15 and the Sierra Nevada in the middle I am not sure you can classify Granada as a desert or a dessert!! 

I like Alcalá la Real. It's one of those places I have a "feel" for BUT it is (a) quite isolated and (b) quite insular. It's a town where I am told by the locals that the kids have to leave as there is almost no work other than the (hard) agriculture - olives and livestock (goats and sheep) There has been net depopulation for a number of years and although I have not been for perhaps 2or 3 years I do not remember any Brit bars or similar. I do remember struggling like hell to understand a gap-toothed local who gave me the history of his 80 years in the town as I tried to rush a cortado. What an accent!!! 

Would I live there? Possibly now, yes. Would I advise somebody new to Spain to live? Not unless you were good with your own company. 

Alcaudete is not much more than a village if I remember it - sorry I can't say more.


----------

